# The Fastest Fox in North America (my build thread) 20VT content



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*The Fastest VW Fox in North America (my build thread) 20VT content*

New Pics on Second Page !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First off, without the greatest help and fabricating skills of Jonathan (Longitudinal) this car would've never been completed, let alone started! I also want to thank Valvecovergasket and Need_a_VR6 for helping me with my Megasquirt problems.
It all started with the purchase of a famous Fox that was owned by BlackZorro (well originally owned by Longitudinal). Since I have gone through a few 8VT setups, I decided to do something different. I started this project by putting together a 20V ABA hybrid engine which gave me nothing but problems since day one. After the last time of putting this engine together (3d) I decided it was not worth it to invest the time and money and sold it thanks to valves sticking open in one cylinder. (thanks machine shop). Okay enough talk and now on to the specs.
I purchased a complete AEB (big port 1.8T) block from VW for $1500.
First thing that I had to do was install an older 8V crankshaft, not only because it was forged, but also because the 1.8T crankshaft did not have the proper sized hole in the rear for the pilot bearing. The second thing I had to do was install a distributor in this engine block. I regret this in so many ways because it was a big pain fitting the right distributor gear to work with the stock AEB intermediate shaft, convert the engine to a manual adjusting timing belt tensioner, and use some timing belt that was never meant to go on a VW engine, but since I already had purchased and wired up my Megasquirt unit that required a distributor, I decided to go this route. 
Now, just so no one else makes this mistake, the AEB engine mount brackets are not the same as a Fox one, thanks to Longitudinal this problem was solved by creating these: 
















The AEB intake manifold had to be shortened by a few inches in order to not interfere with the radiator and master cylinder.
















The rest of the goodies include
Stock PSA tranny
Spec stage 4+ clutch kit
Lightened flywheel
ABA throttle body
Log exhaust manifold
K27 Turbocharger (Came off of a Porsche 911)
3" exhaust system dumping in front of the rear driver's side wheel
Turbonetics wastegate open dump
Custom grifin (spelling) intercooler and radiator that came with the car
MK4 VR6 spark plug wires
580cc injectors on 4bar FPR with two CIS-E fuel pumps
























My goal on stock motor is going to be as close to 400hp as possible, although my main concern is the clutch and tranny. As of right now, I am only able to run up to 21 PSI of boost until I get the map sensor in my ECU upgraded. The car is almost put back together and I will take pics as soon as possible. Brake in time = the suckz
_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 11:08 PM 2-25-2009_

_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 11:09 PM 2-25-2009_

_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 11:11 PM 2-25-2009_

_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 11:15 PM 2-25-2009_

_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 11:21 PM 2-26-2009_

_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 11:59 PM 2-26-2009_ 


_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 5:41 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (my build thread) 20VT content (iluvfastcarz)*

wow.....no other words....can't wait to see it....


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (my build thread) 20VT content (iluvfastcarz)*

Cool, can't wait for pictures!

_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
I purchased a complete AEB (big port 1.8T) block from VW for $1500.
First thing that I had to do was install an older 8V crankshaft, not only because it was forged, but also because the 1.8T crankshaft did not have the proper sized hole in the rear for the pilot bearing.

Was it a automatic transmission'd AEB?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (the brit)*

Yeah it was an automatic transmission'd AEB, I had to grab it because of the great price. Pics coming later on today.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (iluvfastcarz)*

Lido, if you please, take some better-than-camera pics of the mount arms. I forgot to take pics of the passenger side mount, but I got a few of the driver side.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (Longitudinal)*

Need pix...
Need ride...


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (reddfoxx)*

%@#[email protected] it all!!!
Once again, I have to get on my knees and bow in the direction of Columbus, Ohio.
Fox Mecca of the New World.
Can't wait to see it! (or hear it, for that matter)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

Lido, pics or it didn't happen. I am beginning to wonder if this car actually exists.


----------



## ZumiezRacer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

i wanna see pics too!!!!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ZumiezRacer)*

Piczorz are up, the car is in a obviously very dirty and unfinished condition. I need to tighten up a few more things.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good. Another day of re-fitting stuff for the shorter block and you will be on the road.


----------



## ZumiezRacer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Piczorz are up, the car is in a obviously very dirty and unfinished condition. I need to tighten up a few more things. 

kinda makes me wanna buy a fox.....


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Boosted Foxes are just another one of those things that Columbus is known for. Thanks Longitudinal for the addiction to boooooost!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Whats up with the hood latch area? or lack there of?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Boosted Foxes are just another one of those things that Columbus is known for. Thanks Longitudinal for the addiction to boooooost!

I gave you a sample. The sample is free, but after that you gotta pay for it, yo.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Whats up with the hood latch area? or lack there of? 

The intercooler sticks there as of right now, hopefully I will get to use this intercooler setup in my post 400hp goals


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

This is very inspiring material, gents. Fantastic work!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats on the car, iluvfastcars and Longitudinal! Excellent work, everything is looking great and I can't wait to see some numbers or see this car in person sometime.
Lido, are you still looking for an LSD? Sorry I didn't follow up on your request last time - life was crazy busy. I may be able to help you, I'll PM you


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (my build thread) 20VT content (iluvfastcarz)*

How much power and torque is expected? High torque with good 
traction is not a good thing for a stock gearbox.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_How much power and torque is expected? High torque with good 
traction is not a good thing for a stock gearbox. 

Power and torque will try to push as much as possible close to 400, and yes I'm very well aware of the fact that high torque and traction are not good for stock gearboxes.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (alaincopter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alaincopter* »_Lido, are you still looking for an LSD? Sorry I didn't follow up on your request last time - life was crazy busy. I may be able to help you, I'll PM you

Does such a thing exist for the PSA? I'm guessing it's something for a 4k application? Do tell.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Does such a thing exist for the PSA? I'm guessing it's something for a 4k application? Do tell.

Yes it does, they're in Brazil though.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (T3_Raposa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T3_Raposa* »_I Used To Be "ComradePie." Now I'm Not... 

Running away from the purges, Comrade?









The build looks awesome! Guess you've broken the string of turbo problems, then?
[edit]If I'm not mistaken, isn't the AEB one of the engines post changeover to housing the water pump in the block instead of on an outrider? I know that the PD TDIs are on that particular block architecture, and if someone's already figured out how to make mounts to put them on an old architecture four-can longitudinal subframe, the PD powered Dasher may someday live.










_Modified by turbinepowered at 1:14 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

The AEB engines are the ones that have the water pump outside of the block.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

i like the use of square tubing for an oil drain.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
car looks good gents.
can we add these mount photos to the pseudo 1.8t swap guide that Issam had made?


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Running away from the purges, Comrade?








_Modified by turbinepowered at 1:14 PM 2-27-2009_

Something like that...


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (T3_Raposa)*

Finished plumbing up the intercooler yesterday and drove it to work. It runs way too rich so thats what ill be working on in the upcoming days. Longitudinal took some pics of the work done yesterday so hopefully those will be put up.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

So what Engine Management are you using on that beast?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_So what Engine Management are you using on that beast?

Squirt, squirt!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Squirt, squirt!

Lol yes the beast has the squirts. It was an old unit I bought from Patatron (Scamatron) a while back MS1 v.2.2 with the extra code.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Lol yes the beast has the squirts. It was an old unit I bought from Patatron (Scamatron) a while back MS1 v.2.2 with the extra code. 

I take it your experience wasn't the greatest?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*

I was one of the lucky ones that caught him in his earlier days, before he started screwing people. Seemed like a great guy to me and even walked me through by phone through the problems I was having. Many people weren't as lucky though.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Driving already? Wow!
Where does one get a megsquirt unit these days? Well without being screwed.
Jonathan....post up those pics!
Or it didn't happen!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Driving already? Wow!
Where does one get a megsquirt unit these days? Well without being screwed.
Jonathan....post up those pics!
Or it didn't happen!









Haha, you can get one from diyautotune or need_a_vr6. It's very easy to install, tuning it is another story. Thank god there are people out there with a lot of experience.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Makes me wonder if the 034 motorsports standalone is any easier to tune...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
need_a_vr6

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Makes me wonder if the 034 motorsports standalone is any easier to tune...

MS is easy to seat of the pants tune IMO. Fox-N-It and Need_A_VR6 are both great at it, and just from playing around with it, I'm fair to middling at making it run at least. The layout of the software is very simple and intuitive, as long as your base settings are correct then you're good to get going. The manual is dry reading, but covers a LOT. Just keep reading! Oh, and make sure you've got a wideband o2 sensor!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

Jamie, do you have any idea where I can get a factory spark table for the AEB engine? This would help me out a lot.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Jamie, do you have any idea where I can get a factory spark table for the AEB engine? This would help me out a lot. 

Not off-hand, sorry. I justed checked my B5 Bentley Manual but no go, at least from a quick scan.
Here's a random possibly end user generated one that I found quickly on google; - but I would probably just set it to realistic but very conservative numbers and tune that as you go. I have not tuned my timing for power and won't do so until I get the engine finish and on a dyno, but you can seat-of-the-pants it when you know it's out of wack.
(not sure if the cut and paste will work, but there you go).
260	9	9	9	9	8	6	6	6	6	6	6	6
230	9	8.8	8	8	8	7.5	7.5	8	8	8	8	8
200	12	12	12	12	12	11	11	11	11.5	11.5	11.5	11.5
150	10	10.8	16	16	16	16	16	16	16	16	16	16
100	10	10.8	20	20	20	20	20	28	28	28	28	28
80	10	16	28	28	28	28	28	35	35	35	35	35
70	10	16	28	28	28	28	28	35	35	35	35	35
60	10	16	28	28	28	28	28	35	35	35	35	35
50	10	16	28	28	28	28	28	35	35	35	35	35
40	10	15	28	28	28	28	28	35	35	35	35	35
30	10	15	28	28	28	28	28	35	35	35	35	35
20	10	15	28	28	28	28	28	35	35	35	35	35
700	800	1000	1500	2000	2500	3000	4000	4500	5000	6000	7000


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

Those look like some pretty safe numbers. I might give those a shot tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

So are you generally happy with the Squirts, if not the seller?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*

Oh yeah I am very happy with both, neither of them have done me wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by iluvfastcarz at 12:05 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

So I have about 200 miles on her now and have accidentally boosted it to about 5 psi or so. Can you say OMFG


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_... have accidentally boosted it ... 








You're funny!







_Accidentally boosted_...


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Whaaa it happens when some guy thinks his F150 is faster than my Fox.


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Bad a s s. I've always wanted to do something like this to my wagen.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (spdrace11)*

Thank you sir!


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

can haz videoz!







glad to hear she's running. last time i saw that car the old turbo was off and there was a hole where the boost goes


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

Will try to have "moar" pics and a video sometime this week after some much needed tuning with the man himself (Longitudinal). Lets just say that at 10 psi or so you will be able to spank on turbo CRXs, GTPs, etc and get a wag of the finger from a police officer who heard you boosting from far away.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

When do you start reporting the traction issues?


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

suggestion for your driveline......look into a porsche 944 turbo....might find some interesting specs about it! aka, POWER handeling, limited slip, amazing gearing....


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_suggestion for your driveline......look into a porsche 944 turbo....might find some interesting specs about it! aka, POWER handeling, limited slip, amazing gearing....

At best, the 944 transmission will use the I5 bell housing pattern, not the I4. Won't work without more work and expense than switching to the Audi 80 transmission and putting a Quaife in that.


----------



## Sirrocco16vpartduex (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

I found a 97 Quattro AEB for $600, it ought to make for a nice little setup when i'm done.


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
At best, the 944 transmission will use the I5 bell housing pattern, not the I4. Won't work without more work and expense than switching to the Audi 80 transmission and putting a Quaife in that.

rumor has it that the 944 bolts right up...they make a quaife for an audi 80?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_
rumor has it that the 944 bolts right up...

If true, he would need to also mount the torque tube and differential somewhere, right? It's been a while since I looked at the layout on the 944 rear transaxle. Those would not be insignificant undertakings...


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Bigwiggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigwiggen* »_rumor has it that the 944 bolts right up...they make a quaife for an audi 80?

The key word there is rumor. No one that I know of has actually tried it.

_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_If true, he would need to also mount the torque tube and differential somewhere, right? It's been a while since I looked at the layout on the 944 rear transaxle. Those would not be insignificant undertakings... 

Indeed he would. The engine is in the front but the tranny is in the back, connected by said torque tube. The undertaking would indeed be huge. Maybe not as huge as a 30v, but still....


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
If true, he would need to also mount the torque tube and differential somewhere, right? It's been a while since I looked at the layout on the 944 rear transaxle. Those would not be insignificant undertakings... 

Snow, I think the assumption is that he would be mounting the 944 transmission in the front of the car, to the engine, as a FWD car. If it bolted up, it wouldn't be that hard to figure out everything else. 
BUT the 944 front bell housing has the same bell housing pattern as the I5, which is different from the I4. It is very probable that the transmission's bell housing also has the I5 pattern since it is an Audi transmission. 
My bottom line is this: forget the 944 transmission if it is true that it has the I5 bell housing. The 80 transmission would actually bolt in and provide reasonably factory fit with a bigger flywheel. Plus there at least once was a Quaife for the 80's 012.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 11:12 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

what intake airbox are you planning to use, if any..... just dont wanna see you eat up that turbo with the sand and salt here in ohio


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

I'll try to make some kind of open element air filter fit on there at some point in its near future. My main concerns right now are getting it tuned by a dyno shop $$$$$$$$ and hopefully the Spec stage 4 clutch will stop slipping http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (my build thread) 20VT content (iluvfastcarz)*

I keep seeing this thread, and thinking it will be about this: 
  
another page with more pics


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (Electric Pi)*

I'm surprised that thing is only making 380-400 hp if it does have the twin turbo twin intercooler setup as it says on that page. I would love to see some dyno sheets.


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_I'm surprised that thing is only making 380-400 hp if it does have the twin turbo twin intercooler setup as it says on that page. I would love to see some dyno sheets. 
I'm not positive about the rules back when this was running, but I think it would have had a 40mm restrictor plate. Add that rally cars tend to be tuned more for torque than HP, and any race car is tuned for usable power rather than peak power, and I don't think it's too surprising.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (Electric Pi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electric Pi* »_and any race car is tuned for usable power rather than peak power, and I don't think it's too surprising. 

This car will be tuned for peak power and then I will directing my attention on how to get that power to the ground. At the moment, I am leaning towards using an Audi 80 transmission with an LSD, but that is going to set me back a lot of money.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (Electric Pi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electric Pi* »_I'm not positive about the rules back when this was running, but I think it would have had a 40mm restrictor plate. 

That's a WRC rule, not SCCA as the Syncro Fox ran in. 
It was tuned to around 400 HP in an attempt to make it reliable and fast. Apparently, it was fast, but never too reliable. 400HP is more than enough to make a rally car a real handful. In the virtually unlimited Group B series of the early to mid eighties, manufacturers tuned their entires ultimately to around 600 HP. That was enough power to make the cars killing machines in the hands of even the world's very best rally drivers. 
The 30V V6 could easily make 800+ HP, but it would have been less reliable and potentially slower on the road due to traction and control problems. Rallies seldom give the cars the opportunity to open up for a mile straight, which is where such high power engines could really shine--if the drivers could get the cars to go straight. 
More power is not necessarily faster, particularly on dirt.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This car f#@king rocks!!! i want to see this in person....


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
That's a WRC rule, not SCCA as the Syncro Fox ran in. 
As I said, I'm not sure on the dates, but SCCA did run 40mm restrictors near the end, and RA now has 36mm restrictors on open class cars. I'm not sure if the change happened before or after the switch from SCCA to RA, but I think SCCA did run 36mm restrictors.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (BillLeBob)*

Whats so funny about it yo?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_This car f#@king rocks!!! i want to see this in person....

swing by my shop, did I ever give you my number


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_ 
This pic just makes me laugh and laugh and laugh. Hold on... there, I'm done now.

i dont get it??
...and no i dont have the # iM it to me....


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Whats so funny about it yo?









AN fittings and hose clamps.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (BillLeBob)*

Ah I see. The freaking oil feed line kit that I origianally bought would hit the good and kink, providing little to no oil to the turbocharger so I had to come up with something.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

im sure he will get the small details rubbed out after the stress of getting it up and running and tuned -


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
This pic just makes me laugh and laugh and laugh. Hold on... there, I'm done now.

i was just assuming it was an _evil_ laugh.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (DubbinChris)*

No, it was a 200+ degree oil, 50+psi and high EGT hose explosion laugh.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (BillLeBob)*

I highly, highly doubt thats the case, but we will see if that happens before i get it all sorted it out


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_No, it was a 200+ degree oil, 50+psi and high EGT hose explosion laugh.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Upgrade = Spec Stage 4 clutch @ 12 PSI = slipping. What a failure, the car is still pretty decent as far as speed goes but no clutch past 5000rpm when that turbo starts to breathe.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (iluvfastcarz)*

Check out this start up video! Look how the compressor wheel stays still at idle, got lag?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRuKhVBb9sA


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

i like how you have your standalone set up with the egt gauge and af gauge right there-- have you ever hooked up a megasquirt on any stock motors or 16v?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

I have hooked it up on a few 8v setups, it would be pretty much the same concept on a 16v.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

thats pretty sweet- let me know if your ever up my way and i would love to take a ride in the monster-


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what car is turbo off of?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_what car is turbo off of?

Porsche 911 IIRC


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Porsche 911 IIRC

he said its a K27. the turbo 911s had k24's (or k26's in the case of the GT2)
this is way bigger than a single k24...the only turbo porshe i can think of with one good sized turbo was the 944 turbo.....


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

It came on the early aircooled 911 rally cars.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
he said its a K27. the turbo 911s had k24's (or k26's in the case of the GT2)
this is way bigger than a single k24...the only turbo porshe i can think of with one good sized turbo was the 944 turbo.....

Get informed! The first 911 turbo models used this 3LDZ turbocharger, basically a K27. You are thinking of a twin turbo 911, which came much later.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Get informed! The first 911 turbo models used this 3LDZ turbocharger, basically a K27. You are thinking of a twin turbo 911, which came much later. 








yes, i am thinking of modern porsches..... how old is this turbo?
Longitudinal, which "cowtown" do you live in here in lovely ohio?


_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 9:30 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

^^^^^ He is here in C-bus with the rest of us.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Columbus. 
The turbo is circa 1985 for CIS air cooled turbo 911s.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: The Fastest VW Fox in North America (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Upgrade = Spec Stage 4 clutch @ 12 PSI = slipping. What a failure... 

Time for stage 5...
I was just tripping through the SPEC site and looking at all of their 'stages'. Any chance of using something like the mini twin from a 1.8T Audi? http://www.lmperformance.com/52719/95.html I've got no information on flywheel compatability or anything else, just thought it may be a high power, longitudinal 4 cylnder application that may be helpful. Kinda spendy, though....


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i didnt know there was a 911 with a single turbo (then again, i dont know that much about porsches).... was it a 964?
thats crazy about your clutch not holding. i just dynoed my car at 330Awhp and i have a stock clutch that has never once slipped.
so the tranny you have is the tranny that came in the fox or is it from some other car? (sorry if you already said this)



_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 10:29 AM 3-23-2009_


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Its a stock 5 speed Fox transmission. I am on the hunt for the Audi 80 5 speed transmission because it has a bigger flywheel/clutch combo ad more options for an LSD.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

i found several transmissions as for what your looking for, check out http://www.car-parts.com its a junkyard locator


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_i didnt know there was a 911 with a single turbo (then again, i dont know that much about porsches).... was it a 964?

Was this turbo from a 964? This is from a circa 1985 911 turbo, AKA 930. 911 turbo was the 964 starting in the late eighties. 1988? 1989?

_Quote »_thats crazy about your clutch not holding. i just dynoed my car at 330Awhp and i have a stock clutch that has never once slipped.

Try dynoing your car at 330WHP with a 210mm clutch disc! The small disc makes it hard to handle power in these cars. Lido's car was a CIS-fueled 8VT in the hands of its previous owner, and we couldn't get a clutch to hold after we burned up my original four puck. That car made "only" 205 ATW with 230 ft-lb ATW. 
snow,
The two-disc setup might help, but the input shaft splines are different from the 013. A custom two-disc setup could be made at great expense, but I think the best thing to do is to switch to an Audi 80 trans. This will allow the use of any 1.8T FWD flywheel and clutch, which means a whole world of clutch options opens up before us.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
, but I think the best thing to do is to switch to an Audi 80 trans. 

I might know where one is if it has not been crushed.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
I might know where one is if it has not been crushed.

With the much lower price of scrap iron, there is at least a chance. Man, it was a shame to see so many old cars get shredded last summer when scrap prices skyrocketed. 
Advise as soon as you know, Bill!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
I might know where one is if it has not been crushed.

Yes please, do tell!


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

I've got to go to that yard this weekend to gets me some seats for my rocking DSM project. ( by project I mean keeping it running). It was there about 6 months ago. 3A still intact but locked. There may be another at this other yard I go to too. I can't remember for sure on it. I'll report back. However I'm not pulling it, but I'll come along if you guys do.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_ However I'm not pulling it, but I'll come along if you guys do.

Lol, what good are you?







It's okay you can just come for moral support.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Lol, what good are you?







It's okay you can just come for moral support. 

Yet my court documents clearly indicate that I'm "Lacking in moral fiber". I may not be much good.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BillLeBob)*

Haha, I see.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Lido, your project is looking great. I have emailed Sapinho twice, the main company who makes and sells LSDs, ceramic clutches and other reinforced drivetrain parts for the BX family, and they never got back to me. I will try to find and email another company instead.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i was going to stop by today but it was raining


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_i was going to stop by today but it was raining









I won't be in town until next Monday. I am in Myrtle Beach for spring break, great weather my crack.


----------



## Sirrocco16vpartduex (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

Whats up with Myrtle Beach and people from Ohio? Just wondering because I was giving a guy I know from Ohio a hard time because to us from SC, Myrtle Beach is a dump yet you all find it a very attractive vaca spot.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sirrocco16vpartduex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirrocco16vpartduex* »_Whats up with Myrtle Beach and people from Ohio?

i would never go to myrtle beach to get away from ohio. it would be just like being in ohio, but with sand. i never understood this either.....myrtle beach's economy would crash if poor ******** from ohio stopped going there....


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
i would never go to myrtle beach to get away from ohio. it would be just like being in ohio, but with sand. i never understood this either.....myrtle beach's economy would crash if poor ******** from ohio stopped going there....

Ohio, Tennessee, Kentucky, Kansas, Missouri, Indiana, Illinois... South Carolina (Yeah, I know people who think it's a "fabulous vacation" to go to Myrtle Beach, and they've lived in SC all their lives







)
I've never been to Myrtle, never want to go to Myrtle, and will die a little happier if I manage to remain free from Myrtle's influence.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

The only reason my gf and I came is because all of the resorts in Florida that her parents were able to get with their time share points were full. So we decided to come back, this weather and all of these tourists suck.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

BTW you have the best signature on here. was it always edited like that?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_BTW you have the best signature on here. was it always edited like that?

thanks, it used to say that he was another word for rooster, sucker. Don't get me started becuase i will get banned for saying what i feel about him


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I got talked into a vacation in Myrtle beach while I was living in Charleston. Talk about a mistake.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

So as not to threadjack too much-
I think this project is ambitious and well planned. I'd like to see more pictures as they come along. 
About vacationing in Myrtle Beach, SC. As many times as I vacationed there with my parents when I was younger, I thought it was fun. It was not until I was older that I realized it wasn't that much fun without my family. Otherwise, a MB vaction isn't that great. Go to any other less crowded, less dveloped beach along the coast for a better time. 
Keep the updates coming, great work.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mike in SC)*

Thanks for the comments. I will take more pictures of the car once I get back.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

So I turned up the boost a wee bit today and realized again that my clutch is the suckz. Anyone that knows of a 5spd Audi 80 please let me know.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

have you been regularly checking the 80 classifieds?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Yeah I keep an eye out there, but no luck.


----------



## mariocbp (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

I will be selling my wagon if that is what you are looking for....
Thanks, Mario


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mariocbp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariocbp* »_ I will be selling my wagon if that is what you are looking for....
Thanks, Mario









Que? Does it have an Audi 80 transmission in it?


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

im sure this is a dumb question, but did the audi 90 have the same 5 speed?.. because i found one of those for sale.. 
also lido driving videos!







can haz?
edit: heres a 80 tranny, $1,000 though 
http://www.everdrive.com/partd...pping








924
http://www.everdrive.com/skus/...n.htm

$426 + shipping probably?
http://www.automotix.net/usede....html
_Modified by BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L at 7:00 PM 3-31-2009_

_Modified by BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L at 7:02 PM 3-31-2009_


_Modified by BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L at 7:11 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## mariocbp (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

In fact it does have a 5 speed i don know if is from an Audi 80. I am sorry i just did not take the time to read the tread or what he was looking for.
My bad.
Mario


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L* »_im sure this is a dumb question, but did the audi 90 have the same 5 speed?.. because i found one of those for sale.. 
also lido driving videos!







can haz?
edit: heres a 80 tranny, $1,000 though 
http://www.everdrive.com/partd...pping








924
http://www.everdrive.com/skus/...n.htm

$426 + shipping probably?
http://www.automotix.net/usede....html
_Modified by BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L at 7:00 PM 3-31-2009_

_Modified by BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L at 7:02 PM 3-31-2009_

_Modified by BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L at 7:11 PM 3-31-2009_

The 90's came with 5 cylinder engines which won't help me, since the bellhousings are not the same as the 4 cylinder. I'm trying to find a car that I can take this crap from myself so I can snatch everything to make the swap go as easy as possible.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
The 90's came with 5 cylinder engines which won't help me, since the bellhousings are not the same as the 4 cylinder. 

The 80 and 90 have the same transmission--dual bolt pattern bell housing for both I4 and I5. 
Guys, nothing 924/44 is going to help on an I4.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
The 80 and 90 have the same transmission--dual bolt pattern bell housing for both I4 and I5. 
Guys, nothing 924/44 is going to help on an I4.

O, sweetness. Too bad all the 90s I come across are quattro.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

I wonder if Doug (dtompsett) would have anything? Last I checked he had a huge pile of cars. Mostly Foxes and Audi 80/90's. Try messaging him to see if he has anything or knows of any.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yo Lido, i stopped by your shop today. you (obviously) werent there. one of my shocks died i think, i wanted you to look at it/maybe help fix it if you have some time....... nice corrado BTW


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_yo Lido, i stopped by your shop today. you (obviously) werent there. one of my shocks died i think, i wanted you to look at it/maybe help fix it if you have some time....... nice corrado BTW

Sorry, call me 432-4129 next time before you head out to make sure I'm there.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i was right their at whittier and parsons anyway....
any updates?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

I finally got it into the low 11s AFRs and sometimes the clutch holds at 10 PSI so its pretty fun. Swing by.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

where did you get your block?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

From VW in Dublin I believe, they still have some left. $1500 12k mile warranty.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

holy cow!!! thats a deal-- but i just bought a wrc block for my focus-


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

any info on the turbo? (compressor map, flow lbs/min, etc)


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_any info on the turbo? (compressor map, flow lbs/min, etc)

Not that I am aware of, I haven't really found too much information on this turbo online because of its rare breed.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

Biggee talls, what'd you think of the ride?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

[email protected]#KING rocket ship!!! when the clutch holds this thing is just crazy. i was almost dizzy getting out of the car


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_[email protected]#KING rocket ship!!! when the clutch holds this thing is just crazy. i was almost dizzy getting out of the car









Based on this....I appears that I need to pay a visit also.
Lido, did you ever ask your uncle about the grease?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Based on this....I appears that I need to pay a visit also.
Lido, did you ever ask your uncle about the grease?

Lol, I did not get a chance to ask him but I'm almost 100% he gives it away.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

No sweat. I don't really have anyway to use it quite yet.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

when is the next time your going to be in my neck of the woods? i want a ride in the rocketship! you should come out to the time attack in june or july-- cant remember the date-- midvale speedway


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusor2* »_when is the next time your going to be in my neck of the woods? i want a ride in the rocketship! you should come out to the time attack in june or july-- cant remember the date-- midvale speedway

I don't think I will be around your side of town anytime soon or ever lol. I don't think the car will do well in a time attack, it mainly likes to see straight road because I think if the steering wheel is turned and the car is in boost there will be no traction.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Broke the odometer today doing a hard pull to 130mph. Clutch is holding a little better so I turned the boost up to 17PSI. I'm thinking about giving these guys a shot, but I'm really afraid that I will be disappointed again.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it isnt too expensive for a stg 5 clutch...... are you looking at the 4 puck?


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

130? in your fox? sick! i got mine to do 110 once but my wife $#!+ a cinder block it was scary. (stock suspension)


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_it isnt too expensive for a stg 5 clutch...... are you looking at the 4 puck?

I'd rather get the 6 puck or one of their metal friction discs, but I am more worried about the pressure plate.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilgreydentwagen* »_130? in your fox? sick! i got mine to do 110 once but my wife $#!+ a cinder block it was scary. (stock suspension)









Yeah, stock suspension/brakes and engine = not a good idea for high speeds.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
I'd rather get the 6 puck or one of their metal friction discs, but I am more worried about the pressure plate.



what about the PP?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Well the spec stage 4 that i have has a pressure plate of 1700 psi if Im not mistaken, making anything stronger than that seems almost impossible or will cost $1600 to have a dual disc setup made.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Well the spec stage 4 that i have has a pressure plate of 1700 psi if Im not mistaken, making anything stronger than that seems almost impossible or will cost $1600 to have a dual disc setup made. 

That doesn't sound right. I had a 1700# Kennedy plate on my mildly built 1775cc bug. My room mate had a 2400# Kennedy on his 12 sec. 2276cc bug.
I somehow can't imagine that true racing/competition clutch (assuming that the PP/Disc/FlyWhl are properly surfaced and bedded) can be letting go before your tires - particularly without LSD and gooey slicks. I suspect glazed surfaces, something bent/warped, or sub-par quality/unduly hyped components. Another thing I thought of last night... If you are running a very heavy PP and an absurdly lightened flywheel, is there not a chance that the there is inadequate regidity in the flywheel to allow the PP to squeeze the disc to its full potential? Just a thought...


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

The flywheel is lightened, however it is still very rigid. I tried breaking it in as good as possible and the flywheel was resurfaced prior to installation. I will be getting in touch with Kennedy here pretty soon.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

I don't know if Kennedy does anything for the watercooled cars... However, the Fox clutch setup looks very similar to the old Bug units. They may be able to adapt something for you.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

Longitudinal picked up a Quantum that has a clutch from them.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

That would be cool if they do - the prices are pretty good and they're pretty much the only game in town for a strong clutch in the aircooled world. I looked on their site before my last post ( http://www.kennedyeng.com/ ) and found that they have a pretty large selection of clutch disks, but they didn't list too many applications for pressure plates listed. If they offer PP's, too, then I think you'll find them to be a _bit _less expensive than SPEC. For example, a 2600# KEP PP for the 200mm Type I is....
http://www.chircoestore.com/ca...=1586






























I wonder how that would look in a Fox application. 210mm, right? I also found a 3000# unit for $20 more...
[edit]
http://www.aircooled.net/new-b...P0003








[/edit]
So, does JP's Quantum have a the Kennedy plate or just a Kennedy disk???


_Modified by snowfox at 1:46 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

2600# pressure plate, holy cow that can't be good for the stock throwout bearing and the crank bearings. I think I may have a trick up my sleeves, but I will have to try it out before I let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yo Lido, i told a friend of mine about that VR turbo kit you have if you want to sell it. i gave him your # too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

I may be trading Brian for a V2 supercharger kit, pics and specs on the turbo you had for sale.


----------



## greencans (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

this build seems pure sweetness, but can we have some pics to go with your journal... please


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_I may be trading Brian for a V2 supercharger kit, pics and specs on the turbo you had for sale.


the supercharger that was on his 5.0 Mustang?!!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
the supercharger that was on his 5.0 Mustang?!!









yes sir


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

SPEC's "super clamp" option is nothing more than a second diaphragm added to the original. This should be possible with any clutch to add pressure.
Lido is right, however, in that a load of pressure adds up to premature wear of the crankshaft thrust bearings. Premature, though, is a relative term. If you get only 50K miles out of your thrust bearings, then that's not so bad. 
When you make power with small engines through small clutches into transmissions with no aftermarket support down to street radials mounted on the front of the car, there will be sacrifices and learning experiences.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
yes sir

youre sure that will be well suited for a VR?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

He had on his Passat making 300hp, so yeah it should be okay.


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

holy crap! how is that fox not even twisted into a pretzel yet with that much boost?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you see this dyno?







he told me 400+


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L* »_holy crap! how is that fox not even twisted into a pretzel yet with that much boost?

I have Spec clutches to thank for that, for giving me clutch slip in order to not ruin other parts of other parts.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_did you see this dyno?







he told me 400+

No i did't see the dyno, 400hp on a supercharger is crazy.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

how are you keeping axles in your car? they aren't the thickest axles i have ever seen put into a car either.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusor2* »_how are you keeping axles in your car? .

Lack of traction helps a lot I would suspect. You can run 400hp through a weak tranny and weaker axles all day long... until you hook up.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Lack of traction helps a lot I would suspect. You can run 400hp through a weak tranny and weaker axles all day long... until you hook up.

Right now its more lack of clutch holding. I don't launch the car really hard from a dead stop so that's kept the transmission and other parts alive so far.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

The axles will take a tremendous load, believe it or not. It is rapid loading, loading, unloading (wheel hop) that will kill drivetrain parts. The axles and transmission should hold 400 HP as long as they are not shocked.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Right now its more lack of clutch holding. 

I'm still having a hard time wrapping my mind around the idea that you have the monster Spec clutch letting go before your street radials... That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I'm still having a hard time wrapping my mind around the idea that you have the monster Spec clutch letting go before your street radials... That just doesn't sound right.

Well, that's spec for you.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
No i did't see the dyno, 400hp on a supercharger is crazy.


my point









_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I'm still having a hard time wrapping my mind around the idea that you have the monster Spec clutch letting go before your street radials... That just doesn't sound right.


believe it. ive seen it in person. that clutch is very small!!! it really does struggle to hold this kind of power










_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 3:21 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
believe it. ive seen it in person. that clutch is very small!!! it really does struggle to hold this kind of power










I'm not saying it's BS. All I'm saying is "a good clutch (SPEC stage 4 right?) ought to be able to hold on well beyond the limits of the street radials - particularly when you consider the open differential". That's all. Either the SPEC clutch is all hype or something is wrong with one or more clutch components.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

Well, I hear a lot of people were having problems with their Spec clutches and so hear I am as one of them. I think I might give them another try though, but with an Audi 80 clutch, which is 3/4" bigger than the stock Fox unit.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

A 210mm clutch does have a hard job holding 400 HP, but it happens all the time. Beetles have smaller still clutches, and you can find 10 second Beetles all day long. 
The problem here is likely the same as on the other puck clutches we have been through; it didn't bed properly and glazed. 
I think the solution here is to go to a larger diameter so as not to require such exotic friction materials. With the 80 clutch, we can go to something in the 3+ range, with a spring hub, and full face of some sort of carbon material instead of ceramic pucks.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

So my car is not as slow as I thought on 10PSI. Was racing my buddy in his 750cc GSXR (I think it was a GSXR) and I'd be right beside him in 3rd gear. I also snapped my speedometer cable thanks to a hard second gear pull. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those bikes are crazy....
BTW, i REALLY need you to look at my suspension. i cant take it any longer!!
i feel like such white trash rolling down parsons avenue with the car sounding like this








IM me with a time/day that would be good for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Call me anytime yo!


----------



## Turismo (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

Looking great man! I'll stop by soon for a test drive







Oh yeah, my girl loves the Passat!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Turismo)*

Thanks Matt, call me I need to ask you some questions about that Freelander motor and a Corrado windshield for my buddy.


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

good work, been awhile since ive even entered the fox forum.. glad i stopped in .. ive been kicking around the idea of aeb swaped fox, but i was thinking about using the entire motr and trans from a passat.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (75Bus88fox)*

The biggest pain is making custom engine mount brackets. Also, fitting the Passat tranny will require way more work then leaving the stock PSA or an Audi 80 FWD


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

The biggest problem with the A4 style of transmission is that the axle cups are different and that the mount location is different. OK, that would be two problems.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Aight so here are some small updates. The setup has close to 2500 miles on it (record breaking for me). I was having problems with spark blowing out past 17 PSI or so. Clutch will hold for one hard pull and then just lets go. Thanks Spec clutch ( don't buy from these fools they suck baughs and have horrible customer support). 
The plans:
1. Convert to EDIS Ford ignition system
2. Upgrade to 4 Bar MAP sensor (this turbo should be good for 30 PSI so I will put it to use)
3. 1000cc injectors are on the way (I'm pushing the 580cc to the max right now)
4. Collect money to order the Southbend custom Audi clutch to hold up to 500whp
5. Put it on the dyno and tune it for 93 octane since it is a street car
6. Wait for limited slip differential from Brazil (Alain are we still on for this?)
7. Get wider wheels with drag radial tires if not slicks
And Crank up Da Booooost.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Aight so here are some small updates. The setup has close to 2500 miles on it (record breaking for me). I was having problems with spark blowing out past 17 PSI or so. Clutch will hold for one hard pull and then just lets go. Thanks Spec clutch ( don't buy from these fools they suck baughs and have horrible customer support). 
The plans:
1. Convert to EDIS Ford ignition system
2. Upgrade to 4 Bar MAP sensor (this turbo should be good for 30 PSI so I will put it to use)
3. 1000cc injectors are on the way (I'm pushing the 580cc to the max right now)
4. Collect money to order the Southbend custom Audi clutch to hold up to 500whp
5. Put it on the dyno and tune it for 93 octane since it is a street car
6. Wait for limited slip differential from Brazil (Alain are we still on for this?)
7. Get wider wheels with drag radial tires if not slicks
*8. Install gawd-almighty-jungle-gym-of-a-roll-cage to keep this thing from ripping its own @$$ off - and maybe even keep the driver alive.
9. Install self-retracting, self-repacking parachutes to aid the brake system.
10. Invest in a solid, all-inclusive medical insurance policy that will cover repair of repeatedly detached retinas.*
And Crank up Da Booooost. 


Fixed.









A functional clutch & diff will make a WORLD of difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

lol i like this list but it adds weight that i dont need


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

We can definitely call into question the quality of SPEC's product, but we shouldn't complain about their customer service. We were dealing with the point of purchase, not SPEC, and the warranty is something on the order of a year out.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Aight, but offering to replace my clutch for the same exact clutch setup won't do me any good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Aight, but offering to replace my clutch for the same exact clutch setup won't do me any good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

True, but it wasn't their offer. It was what 034 told me they would do. And even that is more than many would do out of warranty. The fact is that your problem is the same as mine: you bought your clutch way too far in advance and found out after the warranty was out that the clutch was not up to the task. Eh, I am assuming on the last part, as I still have nothing to install my clutch in, nearly two years later.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
as I still have nothing to install my clutch in, nearly two years later. 

One day my friend, one day!


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Lido, Looks Great Man, But for some reason i could not see the pics on page 2 or any other page... except to the very first pics on page 1. Did you take them out of your photobucked account or is it juat me that can't see them, Car looks really great!! It's nice to see some nice Foxes coming alive again. I'm Brasilian, so you know i've seen a lot of nice Foxes... Great Job again Man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (robv27)*

I to find it crazy that the clutch is unable to do it's job. My stage 3+ has always been great. The big diff is i'm only pushing 80-120hp not 400. It blows my mind you have not killed a tranny yet. I have killed 2 with my low power numbers. 
side note my spec clutch was the wrong size when i first got it, i had to pay for shipping to send the disc back and for them to send the right one to me, but they did do it. 
PS GREAT build i have been wanting to do this for so long.


----------



## I STEP ON ANTS (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

AWESOME CAR!!!


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

so did you ever find a solution to your clutch issue?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

Yes, plans are to redrill the stock flywheel to accept the larger Audi 80 FWD pressure plate with a custom friction disk, since the splines are different. The problem is, the clutch is $580, re drilling and resurfacing the flywheel is another $200, limited slip differential from Brazil another $200. This is money I don't have right now, since I am still trying to figure out how to mount the EDIS trigger wheel onto the crank pulley.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Lido, you could always use the stock 80 PP ($100?) and a 4000Q six puck ($100?) My guess is that this will give you LOTS of grip. I should call and pester Vince about when and how much to machine the FW.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

well good luck coming up with the money as for the trigger for the spark, have you thought about welding nuts onto the pulley and screwing the window wheel to that ? ill see if i cant find a picture of 2.3t merkur motor i helped with,


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

The pulleys are just stamped steel and do not run very true. We need to get the reluctor ring spinning true with practically zero runout. We are thinking about different ideas for doing this on the poor.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

why so much on the cheap? im sure you can get a cheap aluminum underdrive pully and tap into it and somehow make studs for the window wheel


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Fusor2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusor2* »_why so much on the cheap? im sure you can get a cheap aluminum underdrive pully and tap into it and somehow make studs for the window wheel


So much on the cheap because I need to save monies for the clutch and differential setup so I can push this setup to its limits and then some. Where can I find one of these aluminum pulleys that you speak of? All though it will still create even more problems since the trigger wheel has to be mounted at a very specific angle in proportion to the VR sensor.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

We're pretty close now to having the crank pulley situation licked. In the coming week or so, we need to build a bracket for the ignition pick-up. Waterpipefest is getting close and Lido wants to go if he can.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Yes, I don't know if I can wire up everything and tune it decently to make it up there.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Well, it's better not to go than to drive out and trailer back.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Well, it's better not to go than to drive out and trailer back.

JP....you wanna build a hitch for my Fox just in case?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Lol, we can take my two wheel dolly just in case.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

I'm serious though...if push came to shove, I'd be willing to tow it back if there was a way. Get humping on this man, you've got a week!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

The soonest I can have all the hardware together and on the car would be Wednesday. This would give me half of Thursday to tune the car and work out any glitches so that it is drive-able since I have to start from scratch because of the bigger injectors. It looks unlikely that I can make, but I will try my best.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Im going to Brasil in beggining of august I would help you out for a sick build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*

All I would need from there is a LSD and their secrets of how they don't blow up the transmissions and how they can get into the 11 sec 1/4 mile time. The LSD I have covered thanks to Alain.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Hey Lido, if Lucas can bring you the LSD in August, you may be better off with him instead of relying on me: My aunt who's coming in the end of July is giving me the runaround, and although I'd love to guarantee you she'll bring it, it is far from certain.
As for transmissions not breaking, most drag cars have built their transmissions with stronger gears from Sapinho Cambios. Unfortunately their website does not work with Google translator but it is at http://www.sapinhocambios.com.br. Sapinho currently holds the Brazilian national record for the quarter mile in the front-wheel drive category at 8s774 @ 261.139 km/h. Translated article about the record can be seen here


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (alaincopter)*

OMFG, Alain thanks for the inspiration. Is there any way to get a hold of Sapinho Cambios? I would like to know what it would cost for the ultimate transmission setup? As far as motor goes, I can figure that out myself.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

What about cryo treatment or having the gears hardened to a higher rockwell? I used to work in the machine and robot building business and we used to send out certain parts for hardening depending on what it's intended function was. All we did was to specify what rockwell hardness we wanted the parts to be.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just looked up Sapinhos cambios address and its in the city where im from Sao Paulo.
If you really want me to I could go by there and talk to the people there but Id need to know exactly what you want to know.
lmk


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Well, I would love to know what I would need to build a transmission to handle 10s 1/4 mile times and or 650-700hp







. I want to know how much these parts would cost and if you can get your hands on them?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ill tell you what Ill call them and see what they say, Ill call monday or tuesday and let you know what they say


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Would you be able to get some parts for me?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iluvfastcarz)*

So Lucas, are you actually in San Paulo or just from there? If you're actually there...lots of Foxers may start hitting you up to get parts....like an LSD, etc.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Would you be able to get some parts for me?


depending on size/weight I could yea.

I lived there 18 years an now I live in Seattle but go there every year basically..


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

The beast is running again. Now t has the 1000cc injectors, Ford EDIS ignition system, 4bar Map sensor. Hopefully I can get some time to do some more tuning, because it runs like ****. 


_Modified by Longitudinal at 10:55 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

"Ford EDIS ignition system, 4bar Map sensor. Hopefully I can get some time to do some more tuning, because it runs like ****"
start putting ford parts on and you'll have that.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 10:55 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (NARDO)*

Haha, no maybe its because of the Honda resistor box for the injectors.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Some pics of the EDIS sensor bracket and trigger wheel that was Tig welded onto a Fox crank pulley by Longitudinal.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Link to my track run. Sorry for bumping this from the dead. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4560269


----------

